# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  izaberite dobrotvorku godine!

## ivana7997

> Sigurni smo da danas u Hrvatskoj - svuda oko nas - postoje brojne žene  rijetke vrijednosti poput Josipe Vancaš, ilirske mamice po kojoj je  nagrada dobila ime, žene koje svojim djelima mijenjaju svijet.
> 
> Pokretanjem inicijative za dodjelu nagrade za dobrotvorku godine o njima želimo javno govoriti.


upoznajte se s kandidatkinjama i dajte svoj glas   http://dobrotvorka.zamah.hr/glasanje

----------


## Amalthea

Ne mogu glasati, kažu da već imaju moj glas, a sad sam prvi put otvorila stranicu :/

----------


## ivana7997

hm, cudno. jako cudno, provjerit cu sto se dogadja

----------


## ivana7997

kaze mi da blokira glasace po IP adresi i kukijima i da to moze stvoriti probleme kod nekih glasaca. mozes li se domisliti zasto?

----------


## Mima

Cijela firma ima isti IP prema van.

----------


## Amalthea

ne :/
ja brišem sve kukije i povijest kod svakog zatvaranja.
Nadam se da neće baš taj moj jedan (ne)glas presudno utjecati na odabir  :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

Aha, može biti ovo što Mima kaže, ali mislim da nitko ovdje nije glasao

----------


## ivana7997

kad bi se stavila blokada samo prema kukijima, bi li bilo bolje?

----------


## Amalthea

A što kad ja obrišem sve kukije pa glasam pa obrišem pa glasam...
Teško je reći. Najčešće pak kod svakog spajanja ionako dobiješ drugi IP (ako nije fiksni) pa opet nije neko rješenje...

----------


## ivana7997

glasanje traje jos samo jedan dan  :Smile:  pa ako niste... glasajte!

----------


## ivana7997

i ... konacno... imamo dobrotvorku godine! Renata Marđetko, predsjednica i osnivačica udruge 'Pomoć neizlječivima' ovogodišnja je dobrotvorka  :Smile:  




> *Čestitamo  Renati Marđetko - dobrotvorki godine 2011.! Od srca hvala svim  kandidatkinjama, svima koji su glasali i svima koji su podržali događaj  izbora i dodjele nagrade 'Josipa Vancaš - dobrotvorka godine', osobito  tvrtkama Avon, Naklada Ljevak i Profil! Hvala našim volonterkama Eni,  Marini, Lovorki i Koraljki te volonteru koji želi ostati anoniman! 
>   Na današnje 'žene rijetke vrijednosti' i njihova dobra djela nećemo  prestati misliti nakon dodjele nagrade, jer ovo je tek početak - znam da  mnogi od vas već imaju svoju kandidatkinju za dobrotvorku sljedeće  godine, baš kao što mnoge od vas čine dobra djela zbog kojih će se naći  na popisu kandidatkinja dogodine ♥...*

----------


## ivana7997

do kraja studenoga mozete prijaviti svoju kandidatkinju za dobrotvorku 2012. godine  :Smile: 

dosad je prijavljeno sedam kandidatkinja. 

mozete ih upoznati na http://dobrotvorka.zamah.hr/dobrotvorka-2012 a od pocetka prosinca moci cete i glasati za svoju kandidatkinju!

----------


## ivana7997

jos samo danas i sutra do podneva mozete glasati za dobrotvorku godine. pa ako vam se koja od deset kandidatkinja ucinila vrijednom vasega glasa - dajte!

http://dobrotvorka.zamah.hr/dobrotvorka-2012

hvala!

----------


## ivana7997

ove je godine čak 16 kandidatkinja! sve ih mozete upoznati ovdje: http://dobrotvorka.zamah.hr/dobrotvorka-2013 

a jednoj dajte svoj glas  :Smile:  

mislim da vam nece biti lako izabrati  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

e ove godine 100 % znam za koga cu glasati  :Smile:

----------


## ivana7997

i ove godine biramo dobrotvorku godine!
do kraja ovoga tjedna možete poslati svoj prijedlog kandidatkinje, a ovdje mozete vidjeti sve dosad pristigle prijedloge

----------


## sorciere

vidim da se kod ivane ne vidi link  :Smile: 

http://dobrotvorka.zamah.hr/dobrotvorka-2014

----------


## ivarica

srce mi je  :Heart:  jer su tri s liste nase forumasice

----------


## puntica

> srce mi je  jer su tri s liste nase forumasice


i meni, baš sam to htjela napisati
Ja navijam za sve 3 - sve zaslužuju tu titulu <3

----------


## Cathy

A di se glasa?

----------


## ivarica

jos se ne glasa, prijave su otvorene do 9. 11.

----------


## Cathy

> jos se ne glasa, prijave su otvorene do 9. 11.


Ok, onda pratim. :Smile:

----------


## ivana7997

u ponedjeljak se otvara glasanje 
sorcie, ja vidim link, klikni na 'ovdje' u mojem postu. ne vidis?

----------


## sorciere

sad vidim - iako jučer nisam... prešla sam mišem preko svega - nije reagiralo (?).... 
još mi je bilo čudno - al rekoh, idem staviti za svaki slučaj ...  :Wink:

----------


## Nera

> srce mi je  jer su tri s liste nase forumasice


Znam za dvije. Ne znam treću.  :Confused:

----------


## Nera

Pročitala o svim kandidatkinjama i moram prizati da svaka od tih divnih žena zaslužuje nagradu. :Heart: 
Za jednu ću se ipak odlučiti, al nisam još. :Cekam:

----------


## ivana7997

čekaj, čekaj, to još nisu sve  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> Znam za dvije. Ne znam treću.


ja sam vjerojatno ta koju ne znaš  :Grin:  .

----------


## ivana7997

danas je otvorena anketa, pa izvolite! 

izaberite dobrotvorku 2014.

----------


## sorciere

jel ovo otišlo u zaborav?  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Kažu da već imaju moj glas, a prvi put sam sad otvorila link s moba. Ranije sam ga gledala s kompa.

----------


## sorciere

koliko je meni poznato trebala bi moći jednom glasati. glasanje se, koliko sam shvatila, evidentira po IP adresi.  
ako si probala glasati iz firme - onda postoji mogućnost da je taj IP već netko koristio.

----------


## Jurana

I meni je to pisalo, a nisam nikad prije otvarala link.

Nekako ne vjerujem da je netko drugi iz firme glasao.

----------


## Cathy

Ja normalno glasala.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Probala sam s mobitela, s kompa sam samo gledala, pred par dana.

----------


## Tanči

> jel ovo otišlo u zaborav?


Nije, draga, nije  :Yes: 

Ja sam glasala bez problema.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> ja sam vjerojatno ta koju ne znaš  .


e bome mislim da sam te skužila   :Smile:  konačno - i to po imenu škole tvoje kikice   :Smile:  I sad bum baš glasala za tebe

----------


## Beti3

i ja sam glasala bez problema sa mobitela. I mislim da sam dobro povezala nick i lik  :Smile:

----------


## ivana7997

Povjerenstvo za dodjelu nagrade ‘Josipa Vancaš – dobrotvorka godine’ utvrdilo je nakon uvida u rezultate internetskog glasovanja da je od ukupnog broja glasova (4127) najviše glasova (931) dobila kandidatkinja Tihana Kunštek iz Zagreba.

----------


## Mojca

Čestitke Tihana!!! <3

----------


## Nera

Čestitam Tihana!  :Heart:

----------


## bodo

Tihana čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## Nera

> ja sam vjerojatno ta koju ne znaš  .


Znam za tebe i Tihanu, kolegice.  :Laughing:  Treća mi nepoznata.  :Smile:

----------

